# Size of Nubian Does



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

Believe I read in one of Vicki's posts that she has some does that are two hundred pounds. I didn't realize they got that big. "I Likes Me Some Big Goats". :lol How big are your does.

Daniel


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We have four 1yrs, two alpines and two nubians. They range from 135 t0 170 lbs. Believe it or not the 170 lber is on an all alfalfa/hay diet with minerals Shes an EASY keeper! But she was the only one we didn't breed last fall so ??? Our spring doe babies range from 5-6 months and their weights range from 69 to 87 lbs. Tammy


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

My Nubian does range from about 160 - 200 pounds.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

I've stopped and looked a Nubians in pastures and at the auctions sales. I've never seen any large does, maybe I've never seen a mature Doe, only yearlings or mixed breeds.

Daniel


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Tim, what are your average weights for 1 yr old does? And I am sure the higher the weight the more mature? 
Tammy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Our yearlings range from 120 and up. Bucks 180 and up. I have a gargantuan 14 month old bubba right now! He is at 220 and that is pacing the fence and hollering all day for his girlfriends.
They come all sizes Daniel. I have had lines that mature does weighed 120 but have moved to larger ones for that gut capacity and conversion to milk. And yes- maturing at about 200 by 5 years. It is deceptive looking at them and judging weight. Very evident when you get one strung up to butcher and realize- dang that is a big goat! Looking down on them makes them seem smaller and all those stomachs hold a ton of stuff.
Lee


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

The new girls we just got only weigh about 75-80 lbs. Most of my others range from 120-160 (?). My big buck weighs about 200.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'm always surprised at how much they weigh...I'll look at my babies (born mid-Feb, so almost 6 mos old now) and think that they can't weigh as much as my 80+ pound dog, but even the smallest ones weigh 80 lbs and the buckling is up to at least 90. And my kinder buckling, who is 7 mos old, is just over 100 lbs...he'd probably weigh more than that, but he's gone into rut and doesn't seem to be eating as much as he was before.


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have 2 twins who are 8 months old and they weighed in at 90 and 100lbs on the weigh tape. I could not believe it, until I tried to pick them up. I have no problem picking up 50lb feed sacks, but I could not pick up these goats. My 4 month olds weigh 50 lbs each. As far as my older adult goats, I bought them already grown and they are between 150-175. My buck is about 225. We had small goats the first year we started, but since we learned how to feed them and raise them right, it is amazing at how quick they grow and how big they can get if they are started off right in the first year of their lives. 

Tara


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

i thought kinder goats were supposed to be smaller?! 100 lbs is a pretty decent sized goat!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I, too, am amazed how much these babies weigh. I'm always thinking they are too small, weight them and they are great! Like I have a little doe, numancha, she is about 5.5 months, and weighs about 78 lbs. But she looks like she weighs like 50 lbs tops. I always have to way over guess. 

I just happened to measure my 2 yr old doe tonight when I milked, she's a bit over 135 lbs. Her mom is about that, maybe a few pounds less, and she's 4, she's also just shy of the breed standard in height. She was adult when I bought her, so I don't know how she was raised. She was completely wild, so I kinda doubt she got much cocci prevention. But she's healthy and I think just from smaller lines. But apparently her daughter is going to outgrow her, so that's good. I'd love to see some 200 lb nubians.


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

Kinder goats are big or small, it depends on how much they are handled, genes, bloodlines, and whether or not they have been broken from jumping up on you....lol. I have several goats from Vicki's bloodlines and they are BIG! but KIND. I have visitors to my farm several times a week and they all talk about how friendly and sociable, friendly and layed-back my goats are. You breed temperament and personality in bloodlines and handle them often, very often. Teach them not to jump up on you for attention (easier with some than others) and it don't matter how big or small they are, they should be friendly. It takes time, dedication, and attention. Don't just throw them in a pasture and "forget" about them. 

And, yes 100 lbs is a decent size goat, but as gentle as a big old puppy if they are trained and worked with. Thank God they aren't cow size (as I do have a Jersey mix cow I milk and I often wonder how bad it would hurt to get kicked when milking her compared to a goat...Thank God she hasn't ever kicked at me!) I have Dusk to Dawn from Lonesome doe (Vicki's herd, along with a few others) and she is HUGE (PROBABLY ABOUT 200 LBS), but the kindest goat you will ever meet. 

Tara


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sandy,
my adult kinder does (not sure on the exact ages, but I think that they are 2-3 yrs old) are both about 110 lbs. Not sure how big the buck will mature to be...maybe 150 or so? But my nubian doelings are as tall as the kinder does are even though the nubians are not yet 6 mos old. And my nubian buckling (same age as doelings) is getting ready to pass the kinder who is about 6 weeks older and had the advantage of those quick maturing pygmy genes. Actually, he's already a teeny bit taller, but not as stocky, so he weighs about 10 lbs less. So compared to a nubian, the kinders are smaller, but definitely not miniature. (Though my does are 1st generation, so they might get smaller with successive generations.)


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG, sorry, I wasn't familiar with the Kinder breed until the last post. I was thinking of the temperment Kinder VS Meaner. I have only 3.5 yrs experience and it has been with Boer and Nubian. Tara


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL, Tara! That's ok. Lot's of people aren't familiar with them. They are a 50/50 nubian/pygmy cross. That's a kinder buckling on the day he was born in my avatar.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Just have one step on your toes coming into the barn and you will soon be a believer of the 200lb Nubian


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I just went out and taped the four 1-month olds I have.
2 does 33lb
1 doe 29lb
1 buck 33lb
Not bad for a month old, I love um big too!

Tamera


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Not bad at all!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, now I am worried my tape measuring is completely off and I dosed de-wormer wrong  I measured one doe at 130lbs (4 yo) and another at 125lbs (4 yo). Yikes !

Jana


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Guess I just havent met any Kinder goats! Next time we are at a show and there are some i will get a good look at them


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You will know them by their airplane ears. :rofl But good luck finding any at a show. They can't be registered with the ADGA (because of the pygmy) so they won't be at any sanctioned dairy goat things. You might find some at a county fair or something like that. They are considered a dual purpose breed...I am getting 1/2 gallon of milk/day from each of my girls at 7 months fresh...I might be getting more if I had been a more experienced milker at the beginning, I don't know.


----------

